# parallel gestures



## disclamer (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a long time lurker of talkclassical, but now I hope to share some joy and get some joy by exposing my musical experiments here.

I have tried out a musical concept, "fixed gestures" on top of a "meta melody", performed by Lee Chang on contrabass. I provide the score and recording of three of the pieces from the performance.

Please let me know what you think about the musical result.

Description, score and recording here:

http://unik4367.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/contrabass-festival/


__
https://soundcloud.com/unik4367%2Fsets


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome, I liked the result. I liked the melodies.


----------

